# Pud Pullin Porn....Warning XXX naked ladies inside.



## Locked (Oct 29, 2011)

Actually took the time to do a proper photo shoot with a back drop. Thought I wld share some of the pics. These are two of the 4 strains I hve in flowering right now. Larry OG and Pre 98 Bubba. Will add a cpl pics showing the size difference between the two Hvy Sat leaning crosses and the Pre 98. The pre 98 grows very short and stout. This run she kinda split into two plants from topping. In the one pic it looks like she has a Siamese twin.

_*Pre 98 Bubba:*_








_*
Larry OG:*_







_*Size Difference:
*_


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 29, 2011)

Absolutly stunning ladies there HL. I wish there was something beside the top far right pic of the pre 98 bubba so I could see size.. Nice plants and buds as usual Hammy..  Cant beleive you can do those in one gallon bags.. Congrats..   Hero


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful healthy wonderful.


----------



## the chef (Oct 29, 2011)

Very not bad HL!


----------



## Locked (Oct 29, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Absolutly stunning ladies there HL. I wish there was  something beside the top far right pic of the pre 98 bubba so I could  see size.. Nice plants and buds as usual Hammy..  Cant beleive you can  do those in one gallon bags.. Congrats..   Hero


 
 Thanks Hero...the Pre 09 is about 2 and a half feet tall or so.





			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Beautiful healthy wonderful.






			
				the chef said:
			
		

> Very not bad HL!



Thanks Rose and chef.


----------



## Irish (Oct 29, 2011)

twins!:hubba: 

hammy, do you grow organic? i ask cause of how dark green your plants always are. in all the organics i've ran, i can rarely get a nice fade. i just turned lights back, and i'd bet i could run straight water next 8-9 weeks, and still be dark green at harvest on strains i know get some nice colors in others grow rooms. i take them down in the mid 50's late flower too, but always dark as can be...maybe were special?  ...hahaha...very nice man...


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice buds HL :aok:


----------



## Sol (Oct 29, 2011)

woohoo!!  Very nice Hammy.  I'm enjoying some bubba right now,  boy have you got some nice plants


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> twins!:hubba:
> 
> hammy, do you grow organic? i ask cause of how dark green your plants always are. in all the organics i've ran, i can rarely get a nice fade. i just turned lights back, and i'd bet i could run straight water next 8-9 weeks, and still be dark green at harvest on strains i know get some nice colors in others grow rooms. i take them down in the mid 50's late flower too, but always dark as can be...maybe were special?  ...hahaha...very nice man...



Thanks Irish... and no I am all chemical..GH 3 part..only thing "organic" I use is sweet lime in the soil now.  I used to feed lighter and I wld get some good fade but I always worried what if I am not feeding them enough and the buds cld be bigger. So I started hvy feeding till I see burn and then back off a bit. I dont really notice any bad taste from them being so green at harvest. I like knowing I gve them as much food as they cld handle and hopefully got the biggest buds I cld for my grow conditions and amount of lumens I was hitting them with.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2011)

Sol said:
			
		

> woohoo!!  Very nice Hammy.  I'm enjoying some bubba right now,  boy have you got some nice plants



Thanks Sol....yeah Bubba is some sweet smoke, .




			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> Nice buds HL :aok:



Thanks pc......


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 30, 2011)

Those def look root bound to me....  LMAO    :48:


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 30, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Those def look root bound to me.... LMAO :48:


 
LOL, you would think so wouldnt you.

Beautiful plants HL, there so pretty it will be a shame to cut them down.:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Those def look root bound to me....  LMAO    :48:


Lol....thanks JAAM.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> LOL, you would think so wouldnt you.
> 
> Beautiful plants HL, there so pretty it will be a shame to cut them down.:hubba:


Thanks dman...but that is why I take so many pics. So I can harvest and smoke them but still hve pics to remember them by.

On a sad note the wife and I officially smoked the last of our Larry OG.   So I am really looking forward to harvest time with them.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> On a sad note the wife and I officially smoked the last of our Larry OG.  So I am really looking forward to harvest time with them.


 
That would be a sad day, but good times are ahead.


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> That would be a sad day, but good times are ahead.



Yeah it is....a bit bummed it is all gone but I still hve some pre 98 bubba and a lil LVPK left to last till harvest I hope. I hve not been dry in a long time. Hope it don't come down to that. I shld hve saved more for us and given away less to a cpl friends I think.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 30, 2011)

Holy smart pots, batman!  Real nice :hubba:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome awesome nugs Hammy can't wait to get to dankville.:48:


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Holy smart pots, batman!  Real nice :hubba:



Thanks Art....they can be messy but I love them.




			
				Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Awesome awesome nugs Hammy can't wait to get to dankville.:48:



Thank you bro....and I here ya on the arrival at Dankville. I am pretty much smoking the bottoms of most of my jars now.  I look forward to filling up my jars and containers with a fresh crop of Fire.:hubba:


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice Plants.


----------



## Locked (Oct 31, 2011)

Ridgerunner said:
			
		

> Nice Plants.



Thanks bro....


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice Hammy.


----------



## getnasty (Nov 1, 2011)

Wait, where are the boobs? Such trickery!


-nasty


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 1, 2011)

The real question is. Would you trade Larry golden nugs of dank for hot salsa???


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice Ham, can you come and grow mine? What brand or kind of lime are you adding and how much. I looked into it a bit and I see many kinds of lime including the actual fruit it self


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Very nice Hammy.




Thanks HF......


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> Wait, where are the boobs? Such trickery!
> 
> 
> -nasty




Lol....hey it's all fair in marketing.


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> The real question is. Would you trade Larry golden nugs of dank for hot salsa???




Right now no way....but that is because I am totally out of Larry.:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2011)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> Nice Ham, can you come and grow mine? What brand or kind of lime are you adding and how much. I looked into it a bit and I see many kinds of lime including the actual fruit it self




Hey bro I use Garden lime by Epsoma....dolomite lime I believe.


----------



## hero4u2b (Nov 1, 2011)

More pics HL MORE  ( my drug of choice is MORE )   Nice grow Hammy. Hero


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Nov 1, 2011)

They almost look fake, haha. Well done!
-You keep the darkest green plants I've ever seen


----------



## Sour Deez (Nov 1, 2011)

Thats what I was gonna say the larry leaves look like the plastic plants in my living room Nice


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> More pics HL MORE  ( my drug of choice is MORE )   Nice grow Hammy. Hero




Thanks Hero.....will most likely shoot more porn this weekend.


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2011)

Sour Deez said:
			
		

> Thats what I was gonna say the larry leaves look like the plastic plants in my living room Nice






			
				SmokeMyPiece said:
			
		

> They almost look fake, haha. Well done!
> -You keep the darkest green plants I've ever seen



Thanks SD and Smoke....I like to feed hvy and Larry likes to eat.:hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 1, 2011)

wow I really have been gone a long time.... hamster is using backdrops!


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> wow I really have been gone a long time.... hamster is using backdrops!



 Geez......can't a hamster whip his Dank out with a lil back drop action?


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks SD and Smoke....I like to feed hvy and Larry likes to eat.:hubba:


 
How long do you feed Larry HL?

Ive got 10 days to go and figure i will go str8 water the rest of the way, last time i fed to the end, it wasnt an issue, but it seems a waste of nutes.


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> How long do you feed Larry HL?
> 
> Ive got 10 days to go and figure i will go str8 water the rest of the way, last time i fed to the end, it wasnt an issue, but it seems a waste of nutes.



I cut her to straight water at about 10 days out which works out to day 60....I feel the same way. Why feed right up to harvest? Especially since I tend to keep my plants very well fed and very dark green. jmo


----------

